# Aeropress metal filters



## Nyej (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm going to buy a metal filter for my Aeropress at work (I use the inverted method).

Does anyone have an opinion on which might be the best of the three types to which I have narrowed down my choice?

The Kohi Labs

The Able

The Kaffeologie S-Filter


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If you go for the Able - go for the fine one.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I've got a Kohi and its very good - but have no experience of any of the others


----------



## Nyej (Mar 24, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> If you go for the Able - go for the fine one.


Ah, thanks!

And thanks, too, MrShades


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

I didn't get on with either of the Able disc filters, but the S-filter rocked...

Waiting for my replacement one now. Aeropress is ditched to the cupboard until it arrives.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Flibster said:


> I didn't get on with either of the Able disc filters, but the S-filter rocked...


In what way did they differ from your S-filter? I've seen there's a number of different filters available on say Amazon, brands I've mostly not heard of. Would rather avoid having to go through numerous different types before finding a decent one.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

or this one

http://cafe-kultur.de/products/ims-astoria-competition-screen-for-aeropress-ims-duschesieb-fur-aeropress


----------



## Nyej (Mar 24, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> Would rather avoid having to go through numerous different types before finding a decent one.


Exactly!



Orangertange said:


> or this one
> 
> http://cafe-kultur.de/products/ims-astoria-competition-screen-for-aeropress-ims-duschesieb-fur-aeropress


That's one I haven't come across. Has anyone used this?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

S-filter. In my mind there's no contest.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Scotford said:


> S-filter. In my mind there's no contest.


That's I thought, have you tried the ims one


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Orangertange said:


> That's I thought, have you tried the ims one


Not yet, I've heard good things though.

I managed to bend my S-filter a while back so back on papers. I just press through boiling water a few times before use to get them tasting neutral.


----------



## Coastal coffee (Apr 25, 2014)

I had the fine able I really didn't like it. I have the s filter now and I think it's a good bit of kit. But I find I only really use it instead of paper filters when I have a coffee bean that's underwhelming.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Scotford said:


> I managed to bend my S-filter a while back so back on papers.


Get in touch with them, Flibster damaged his and they're sending him out a free replacement!


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

DoubleShot said:


> In what way did they differ from your S-filter? I've seen there's a number of different filters available on say Amazon, brands I've mostly not heard of. Would rather avoid having to go through numerous different types before finding a decent one.


The standard Disc was ok, nothing special.

The Disc Fine was razor sharp which was a surprise. It's extremely thin and quite fragile too.

The way the holes were cut was extremely precise, which I liked, but they are tapered and quite easy for them to get blocked. I also would have liked a larger number of smaller holes, but that would have weakened them significantly. But mainly, I really didn't get on with the drinks I got from them. Acidic coffees were pushed beyond even my limit for acidity, and balanced coffees just faded away. Overall, they were an improvement on the paper filters though.

The original S-filter was a piece of mesh welded on a solid ring, mine has failed but I have a replacement on the way which has the mesh welded between 2 rings. It let a few more fine particles through over the Able Disc and many more than the Disc Fine, but I much preferred the cup from it. Just a bit more body to it. Extremely simple to clean too.


----------



## Nyej (Mar 24, 2015)

Looks like the most love is for the S-filter. I think I will go with one of those. Thanks, everyone!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

£18 from Amazon.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Filter-AeroPress-Ultra-Stainless-Coffee/dp/B00A1GVVMY

Or $18 if you live in the States!


----------



## Nyej (Mar 24, 2015)

That was the one I was looking at - thanks!


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Paper filters running out- is a metal filter really worth it? ATM the aeropress is my work coffee device, the 'coffee cannon' clean up is a real plus side in the office.


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

I've got an IMS filter from Terrone roasters (cheapest I could find, but they seem to have stopped selling it)

I get a muddy cup quite often, maybe because my porlex produces too many fines and the filter gets slightly displaced.

Sometimes I'm rewarded, but I get way more consistent results with the goold old paper filter...


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

I think im gonna stick with paper- a good soaking is all they need and the cup I so damned clean! The only thing im wondering I if a thicker mouthfeel can come from using the steel?


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I don't rate the metal filters. Muddy cup as you say if you grind fine. Have been using two paper filters and the non-inverted method recently having watched some aeropress champion. Have been enjoying the results (clean and crisp) right up until one of my nibblets threw the black end-cap in the bin without me noticing. Back to Sowden until I get home.


----------



## dorsetbloke (Apr 21, 2015)

Managed to pick up a stainless steel filter online for £6 the other day, only had it a few weeks but been pretty impressed so far!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

dorsetbloke said:


> Managed to pick up a stainless steel filter online for £6 the other day, only had it a few weeks but been pretty impressed so far!


Link please?

Thanks.


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

what do people do to 'soak' the paper filters?

My method is to fill the main part about 3/4 full of boiling water and leave to warm the unit for 30 secs, then simply press the water through the filter to wet it and then make the coffee. Is there a different way that gives better results?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

From a few videos I've seen, looks like people place filter in the black cap and pour hot water from the kettle onto it whilst it's above a cup which then pre-heats the cup. Obviously this water later gets discarded. This should eliminate any paper taste in the coffee.


----------



## dorsetbloke (Apr 21, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> Link please?
> 
> Thanks.


http://cremagoods.co.uk/product/stainless-steel-filter-for-aeropress/


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

dorsetbloke said:


> http://cremagoods.co.uk/product/stainless-steel-filter-for-aeropress/


Thanks. See they sell graffiti sleeves for those wishing to 'pimp' their Aeropress, lol!


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

Saw the cycling sleeve - peaked my interest but it just looks weird! It also looked like it would obscure your view of water levels in it as well? Might try the filter when the paper ones run out though.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Bigpikle said:


> It also looked like it would obscure your view of water levels in it as well?


For the press maybe, but you should be looking at your scales otherwise...


----------



## dorsetbloke (Apr 21, 2015)

There is a gap in the sleeve for the water measuring numbers but it definitely obscures the rest.


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> For the press maybe, but you should be looking at your scales otherwise...


I'm very focused on weights and measures for espresso but must admit part of the appeal of the AP is just weighing the coffee and not having to faff so much with weighing water etc. The setup of the AP inverted makes it very easy to get very repeatable results IMHO. I wouldnt dream of that with espresso but the AP works well.


----------

